# Value 2001 Burton Seven 162?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll give you $1 for it. Eh, I'll give you $2.00.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

you might be able to get $30-$40 or so on craigslist. it would be easier to sell to a beginner if you have some old bindings you can trow on it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

vote4pedro said:


> you might be able to get $30-$40 or so on craigslist. it would be easier to sell to a beginner if you have some old bindings you can trow on it *because they are suckers*.


I corrected your post to reveal the actual meaning behind it :laugh::laugh::laugh:

In all honesty though, your board is not worth anything. 2001 is considered ancient in the snowboard world. You can make a nice bench out of it though. That's what I would do


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> I corrected your post to reveal the actual meaning behind it :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> In all honesty though, your board is not worth anything. 2001 is considered ancient in the snowboard world. You can make a nice bench out of it though. That's what I would do


Ha yeah actually make it into a bench and then sell it. I bet you'd get twice the value yo!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's worth as much as someone wants to pay for it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Ha yeah actually make it into a bench and then sell it. I bet you'd get twice the value yo!


Now that is a great idea. Very true, you'd probably make a decent sum actually if you sold it as a bench.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Leo said:


> I corrected your post to reveal the actual meaning behind it :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> In all honesty though, your board is not worth anything. 2001 is considered ancient in the snowboard world. You can make a nice bench out of it though. That's what I would do


that's basically what i meant. i'd imagine the craigslist post would look something like this...

like new burton snowboard. 

save money on rentals with this burton snowboard. great for beginners. for only $40, it pays for itself one day on the snow. will also consider trades. firearms, alcohol, fighting dogs, etc.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Ha yeah actually make it into a bench and then sell it. I bet you'd get twice the value yo!


reminds me of these guys. a friend bought a couple stools from them. they're pretty badass.

deckstool recycled skateboard furniture broken skateboard stool design excellent skateboarder gift


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Whoa, damn those are some steezy lookin stools. Yeah see remonvv, those guys are selling those things for like $200. And considering a skate deck costs $40 bucks at most. These guys have to be making some profit.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Whoa, damn those are some steezy lookin stools. Yeah see remonvv, those guys are selling those things for like $200. And considering a skate deck costs $40 bucks at most. These guys have to be making some profit.


It looks like it takes 5 decks. 4 for the legs, 1 for the seat. But they make them out of broken decks mostly, so they probably get them cheap. Most of the $200 probably goes into labor. I'm guessing it probably takes at least half a day to make one.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah thats true, still. For somethin that you would enjoy doing probably an off to the side job too. Im goin to make one.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

It doesn't look like they'd be too hard to make. just time consuming. probably the hardest part is getting all 4 boards exactly the right length so there's no wobble. a nice detail is the hardware is old skate trucks.


----------

